# Canceling a trip after "Arrive"



## UBERXTRA (Jun 29, 2014)

I am no longer a Uber driver, but my wife still drives. 

She was waiting a long time for a rider, I told her to cancel, but she said she can only Start and End trip after selecting "Arrive". 

How do you cancel a trip after selecting "Arrive".


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

upper right, click "info" then Cancel ride / choose reason (no show in this case)


----------



## UBERXTRA (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, thought so, thanks.


----------

